# Lot Clearing



## FIRESMOKE (Jan 26, 2009)

In this economy I realize now is not the time to start up. But what I was wondering is if any of you guys think there is a decent market for small scale lot/land clearing. Jobs to small for the guys with millions of dollars of equipment and to big for arborist type guys that will need more/different equipment. I am in South east PA where up untill about a year ago alot of developing and building was taking place. I also thought about doing small woodlot timbering. This is all still in the daydream phase but was just looking for some thoughts. My experiance is 3 years working in residential tree work trimming , arborcare and two years as logger. I have also worked part time with an excavater for about 14 years. Right now i have a very nice desk job , but it is getting very boring.:bang:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 26, 2009)

In my experience you need connections and equipment to have a land clearing business. And it's hard to have one without the other..... Mike


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> In my experience you need connections and equipment to have a land clearing business. And it's hard to have one without the other..... Mike



Yep. Big time.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2009)

are you nuts if you have a good job:monkey: wen times are tuff a small arborist will bid any thing tom trees


----------



## ASD (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> In my experience you need connections and equipment to have a land clearing business. And it's hard to have one without the other..... Mike



+2


----------



## ASD (Jan 26, 2009)

Let me start by :bang: :bang:  :bang: 

Their is a VARY small market between the small tree co's. and land clearer's!
Now days most tree co's have a bobcat or something like it so they can do small scale jobs and mid size ones if time is not a priority. An land clearer's (not to be confused with logger's) will do mid size and up. So at least in our market ( CA.) their is not much of a market in the middle. We run a mix of tree and clearing work in 08 are smallest clearing project was $1300.00 and are largest was about $500k. So I do not think their is any middle ground.


----------

